# I need HELP!!! Headlight Problems!!!



## dirtbikekid (Jun 5, 2007)

Guys I need help, our right front headlight is out and Nissan says it was the headlight switch because it didn't have power on that side. Well.. now they call me back and say that after they replaced the switch find out now that its headlight controller which in all is gonna run me friggin $872 if they order a new bulb also because they can't test it to see if the bulb is bad or not!!! I am PISSED!!!!! I'm not letting them fix it or order that controller!!!!! Is there anywhere else I can get this controller and do it myself or what?
Please any help would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

You're not still under warranty?

Have them switch thebulb from the left front to the right front and see if it's bad? (seems obvious to me?)


----------



## dirtbikekid (Jun 5, 2007)

No warranty, I'm taking it somewhere else.


----------



## critikalMax (Jun 9, 2007)

dirtbikekid said:


> No warranty, I'm taking it somewhere else.


Dealerships are tough. They are there to make money point blank. I've overheard on one occassion a senior factory trained technician(mechanic) say he didn't want warranty work because he can't make any money on it and told the service advisor to give it to the kid. It's kind of disgusting actually. If I were you, i'd hunt down the parts wholesale and do it myself. Documentation is on the net that will walk you through dismantling almost your whole vehicle. You do of course need to know how to use a screwdriver.

GOOD LUCK


----------

